# Java Moss



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have two pieces of java moss held down to a piece of drift wood with some rubber bands. How long do you think it will take the roots to cling to the driftwood? Thanks in advance.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine took about 1 month, but I had it tied with fishing line, it was less noticable.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it really roots? It won't take long. Mine took about two week to grow and start to attach to the wood I put it next to.


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have no idea if it's roots or not. I'd really just like to take the rubber bands off.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you put bands on the ends? That may be where most of the growth starts to attach to the wood. Hard to tell I guess. I just lifted up my driftwood and weighted it down. From there it has sort of taken over my 75g tank - not quite.


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just have a 26 tall so my piece of driftwood is like a foot long mounted on a piece of slate. The ends don't actually touch the gravel but I did attach a piece to each end. Its not a big deal if I take off the bands and it detaches, I was just wondering if there was a rule of thumb people use.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well from what I know of it, it needs to grow to attach. New growth is where the pieces will attach. So I say if it is growing fast it will take less time than in slow growing situations. Once mine started growing it took off.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

yeh, it depends on how fast it grows in your conditions. Also if it is new to your tank the change in conditions might stop growth for a bit, one it gets going it grows pretty fast in most conditions. I find it attaches best when it's spread out well. I often use cotton thread as you can't see it too much and it rots away on it's own.


----------

